

Someone should add a column to this Wikipedia page about Y-Combinator StartUps: Status - ivankirigin
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y_Combinator#Portfolio

======
nostrademons
I'd also like to see them ordered chronologically rather than alphabetically,
so that we can see the progression through status as the startups get older.

------
brlewis
Someone has gone in and added a "status" column.

Everything in that column should have a date, at least an approximate one.
There's too much on Wikipedia that's written in present tense. It should
really be called "exit", not "status".

~~~
nostrademons
Yeah, I figured it was un-Wiki-ish of me to complain about wanting one and not
actually create one. I filled in what I know, but that still leaves a lot of
holes.

And I'd like status to include things like funding rounds, usage milestones,
etc, because many companies are still thriving without an exit. But you're
right, there should be a date on everything.

~~~
Jd
If someone sends me relevant info to the email address listed in my profile I
will be happy to throw it into wikipedia.

------
gibsonf1
I couldn't help but wonder how many companies there were on the page, so I
added a Count column - the page has 43 startups so far :)

------
pq
Things change too fast for status to be accurate.

~~~
ivankirigin
Monthly updates of active projects would be reasonable. I'm curious which
projects are dead, which wouldn't need to be updated often :-P

~~~
SwellJoe
Monthly updates by whom? You gonna heard fifty cats (or startup founders) into
doing anything that doesn't involve free food? I doubt it.

~~~
ivankirigin
By fan or the founders. Wikipedia is essentially designed for herding cats.
That's just another name for user-generated content.

